Ask HN: Is it safe for Corona survivors to meet with other Corona survivors? - sahin-boydas
======
1_over_n
I would say at best this is currently unclear, so no it is'nt "99% safe"
(depending on your definition of safe) because:

1\. It's possible the strains could mutate so they are different enough for
the immune system to not respond (assuming you build immunity).

2\. As far as i know the scientific community has not established exactly what
the situation is with immunity. There are reports of reinfection. This could
also possibly be due to testing issues.

3\. Right now it's not obvious how long you are contagious for.

------
javajosh
I wish I could remember the source, but degree of exposure matters. I suppose
you could explain this as "flattening the curve" writ small, as the bodies
defenses don't have time to build up. This is why healthcare workers can get
sicker than ordinary folks, because they are swimming in virus.

------
sahin-boydas
Let say someone is in 0.2% survival group and has pretty good immune system.

also tried of uncertainty.

curious what happens if that person go to corona virus testing wait line and
hug some people :)). Get the virus and hope to develop the immunity.

How logical and scientific is this idea?

~~~
Alex3917
You mean .2% with medical treatment, 10% without medical treatment. If you do
this today you're not going to get symptoms for a week, and wouldn't need
hospitalization for another week or two after that. By that point you're at
serious risk of dying in a parking lot outside a hospital.

~~~
sahin-boydas
Hahah

~~~
sahin-boydas
Where is 90% number coming from , can u provide a source? There are hundreds
of thousands of people survived.

~~~
garmaine
There's a bunch of different studies, mostly focused on the results from
China, but there's also a few things trickling out from other seriously
affected areas.

Basically 15% of people (of ANY age) who present symptoms get so sick as to
require hospitalization. Younger people have strong bodies and with an ICU
bed, drugs, and proper medical care they are able to recover over the course
of a few weeks. But without that intervention, they have a good chance of
dying.

That is what happened in the last days of the Wuhan crisis (peak fatality
rate: 5%). It is what is happening now in Italy (fatality rate: 8% and
climbing) and Iran. That could be the rest of the EU in a week, and the USA a
week after.

When the healthcare system is over capacity, the "needs hospitalization"
number _becomes_ the fatality rate.

